# Where to buy clenbuterol



## awm112 (Jan 8, 2013)

Any reputable sources?


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

O dear........


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't think you can be asking that on here pal.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Start as you mean to go on....by getting banned :tongue:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Thailand :thumb:


----------



## bigjimderry (Sep 11, 2012)

lidl and asda do them at a fair price pal :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Let me give you the details of my Nigerin uncle. Just to prove he's a legit he has a photo on his website










Just email him on [email protected]

You're welcome.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

:nono:

Your not the messiah - your a very naughty boy :laugh:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

sweet prince


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

awm112 said:


> Any reputable sources?


You only have one post! why should I tell you?


----------



## Bornagain (Dec 29, 2012)

Ffs, newbies like you give all us other newbies a bad fuggin name!!!

Why the hell do people join a forum and then post willy nilly without reading the fuggin rules???!!!

Or sis the mods and admins sit there typing all that **** out coz there was **** all on Telly that day????


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just thought it was commence not to write daft shlte like that


----------

